# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Gokverslaving - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Verslaving*
Verslaving is een extreme vorm van afhankelijkheid. In brede zin genomen kun je van tal van zaken afhankelijk zijn. Deze zaken kun je bewust of onbewust nodig hebben om te functioneren. Extreem omdat het op een gegeven moment je doen en laten zo beheerst, dat het je leven nadelig gaat beïnvloeden, jij zelf of je omgeving er last van krijgt, en je er slecht of schuldig onder voelt.

*Drie elementen*
* Er is een behoefte aan bevrediging op korte termijn
* Er ontstaan gedragsroutines die zich steeds herhalen
* Het gedrag is schadelijk voor de persoon en/of zijn/haar omgeving 

*Bij verslaving ziet men:*
* Verlies van controle over het eigen handelen
* Tolerantietoename ten aanzien van het eigen handelen
* Onthoudingsverschijnselen 

*Stadia van Gokverslaving*
*De winnende fase*
In deze fase wordt het gokken gekarakteriseerd als een prettig tijdverdrijf. Gokken betekent plezier, opwinding en vermaak. Er wordt plezier beleefd aan het winnen. En het gevoel van eigenwaarde stijgt. Vooral in het begin wordt er gewonnen, soms zelfs fors gewonnen. Bepalend is echter de beleving die mensen hierbij hebben. Het gaat hierbij niet zozeer om de hoeveelheid winst die mensen behalen, maar om de kickervaring die het winnen geeft. Dit doet spelers geloven in een bepaald systeem dat ze spelen. Verlies wordt nogal eens gezien als een product van externe krachten, zoals: pech gehad, het systeem deugt niet, iemand anders heeft vals gespeeld, of de kast staat verkeerd afgesteld. Het verliezen wordt goedgepraat. De speler wint, verliest, betaalt kleine leningen terug, en leent opnieuw.
*De verliezende fase*
De speler gaat nu ook gokken met geleend geld. Er wordt geld ontrokken aan de zaak, of er wordt geleend bij de bank. Leningen worden zoveel mogelijk verborgen gehouden voor partner, ouders en familieleden. Wanneer zij hier achter komen ontstaan er problemen over het gokken. De gokker begint zich heimelijk te gedragen en houdt anderen op een afstand. Geestelijk kan hij zich even ontspannen door te gokken. Om verliezen ongedaan te maken en leningen terug te kunnen betalen besteed de speler steeds meer tijd en geld aan gokken. Het werk begint een last te worden en wordt gejaagd en onzorgvuldig gedaan. Juist wanneer het gokken en de verliezen omvangrijker worden wordt de terugkeer of het stoppen met gokken steeds kleiner. Heel vaak worden beloften gedaan, dat de speler dit keer echt zal stoppen. De speler kan zijn baan verliezen als afwezigheid of ziekteverzuim toeneemt of wanneer er fraude ontdekt wordt. Nog steeds gaat hij er vanuit eens de grote winst te behalen.
*De wanhopige fase*
Gokken wordt nu een fulltime bezigheid. De speler wordt vaak het zwarte schaap van de familie, vanwege het gokken of zijn gedrag. Partners en ouders zijn vol afkeer en wanhopig wanneer dit punt bereikt is. Werken wordt vaak een mislukking, want de gedachten van de speler zijn niet bij het werk. Een eigen zaak gaat vaak failliet. Het optimisme van de speler dat het winnen terug zal komen begint af te nemen. Wanneer spelers dit punt bereikt hebben en illegale risicos hebben genomen worden ze rusteloos, geïrriteerd, hypernerveus en er treden slaapstoornissen op. Het eetpatroon raakt verstoord en het leven geeft nog weinig plezier. Hier spreekt men van verslaving in de letterlijke zin van het woord. In dit stadium zijn spelers lichamelijk en psychisch uitgeput en voelen ze zich wanhopig en hulpeloos. Lonen gaan direct door naar de schuldeisers, kredietinstellingen en banken eisen hun geld op en sturen dreigbrieven.

*Onthoudingsverschijnselen*
Na gebruik van middelen zoals alcohol en drugs moet het lichaam ontwennen, eraan wennen dat die toegediende stoffen er niet meer zijn. Bij gokken neem je geen stoffen, maar onthoud je je van een bepaald gedrag (gokken). Ook dit geeft onthoudingsverschijnselen bij het staken van dit gedrag. Dit kan een direct gevolg hebben, dus meteen na het stoppen met spelen en/of op langer termijn plaatsvinden, dus wanneer je voor langere tijd niet meer speelt. Onthoudingsverschijnselen uiten zich zowel lichamelijk als psychisch.

*Lichamelijke Klachten:*
* Hoofdpijn
* Vermoeidheid
* Trillen
* Transpireren
* Slaapstoornissen
* Geheugenverlies
* Maag/darmklachten

*Psychische Klachten:*
* Onrust
* Depressieve stemming
* Gedachten aan zelfdoding
* Angsten
* Achterdocht
* Schuldgevoelens
* Agressieve gevoelens
* Minderwaardigheidsgevoelens 

*De Cirkels van Prof. Van Dijk*
*Een gokverslaving aan het rollen*
Gokverslaving is een proces dat, op meerdere gebieden, zaken uit evenwicht brengt. In het midden is de cirkel van het gokken. Er omheen draaien: een lichamelijke, een farmacologische, een psychische en een sociale cirkel.
*De lichamelijke cirkel*
Gokken is van invloed op het menselijk lichaam. Al vroeg in het proces van verslaving begin je je lichamelijk minder goed te voelen: hoofdpijn, slecht slapen, vermoeidheid, etc. Gokken lijkt te helpen tegen deze klachten op korte termijn. Hiermee worden ze op iets langere termijn erger. Waardoor je weer meer gaat gokken. Deze cirkel gaat draaien, en daarmee gaat ook de cirkel van het gokken harder draaien. Zou je aandacht aan de klachten geven, dan is het proces nog terug te draaien. 
*De farmacologische cirkel*
Dit is de technische kant van verslaving, met begrippen als tolerantie, drang en controleverlies. Hoe werkt dit?
* Tolerantie 
Het organisme vindt de werking van verslavende middelen niet bevorderlijk voor het voortbestaan van het individu. De werking wordt dan ook zo snel mogelijk geneutraliseerd, om dit te compenseren. En zo wordt het evenwicht hersteld. Dit moet je leren; de eerste keer duurt dat even. Maar al snel kent je lichaam de truc, en de werking van gokken wordt steeds vager en korter gevoeld. Dus ga je langer gokken, of met meer geld/risico, om hetzelfde effect te bereiken. Er treedt tolerantie op.
* Controleverlies 
En een lichaam is een zeer efficiënte leermachine. Zo leert het al snel dat het niet bij een keer gokken blijft, maar dat er altijd meerdere keren van gokken volgen. Dus reageert het lichaam voor alle zekerheid alvast (op voorhand) op de keren die er nog komen. Het gevolg is dat de compensatiewerking dus doorschiet. Dit merk je niet als zodanig, want je voelt niet wat er precies gebeurt. Je lichaam ervaart hierdoor in verhevigde mate alle tegengestelde verschijnselen van het gokken, deze voelen onaangenaam, en het gevolg is een sterke neiging om door te gokken.
* Drang
Je hóeft niet eens te gokken om het geheel in werking te zetten. Soms hoef je alleen maar in aanraking te komen met iets dat met het gokken te maken heeft. Dit is een gewone Pavlovreaktie. Geluid, een geldbiljet, een bepaalde straat, en je lichaam maakt zich al op om gokken het hoofd te bieden. Precies ja, om weer in evenwicht te komen. Gevolg: heel veel drang. Men noemt dit dan ook anticipatieve compensatoire reacties. Het lichaam blijft rekenen op veel gokken, en je reflexen nemen het over. 
*De psychische cirkel*
Meestal heb je niet door dat klachten juist door gokken worden veroorzaakt. Velen vinden dat ze echt pas zijn gaan gokken toen ze hyper werden, of depressief. Maar hoe meer het gokken, des te depressiever, en hoe depressiever, des te meer gokken. De cirkel draait harder. Verder heeft het alles te maken met zaken als zelfbeeld, ideaal-ik, schuld en schaamte. Het besef niet meer zonder gokken te kunnen is deuk in het gevoel van eigenwaarde. Gokken levert veel schaamte- en schuldgevoelens op: ik ben een slappe zak, het lukt toch nooit, wat maakt het uit, ik ben toch niets waard. Zodra men gokt keert het optimisme terug: misschien kan ik deze keer alle ellende ongedaan maken, en dan doe ik het nooit meer. Hoe vaker je toch gokt, des te meer van dit soort zelf-krenkingen optreden. En zo draait ook deze cirkel, steeds harder de cirkel gokken aanduwend, en de overige cirkels draaien mee.
*De sociale cirkel*
Deze cirkel is krachtig, want een mens is een sociaal wezen en relaties met anderen zijn van levensbelang. Dit is een belangrijke cirkel, want gokken levert onheroepelijk sociale problemen op. Het is ook de cirkel van de partner, of andere nabije personen. Hiermee is meestal een plotselinge vertrouwenscrisis ontstaan. Ook de partner moet wijzigingen in het gedrag aanbrengen om samen tot een nieuw evenwicht te komen. En leren over de verschijnselen van verslaving, over zaken als terugval en controleverlies, zodat er op een reële manier kan worden omgegaan met deze reële risico's. 

*Consequenties*
Natuurlijk konden voor de verslaving al een of meerdere cirkels uit evenwicht zijn geweest, en een rol hebben gespeeld bij het ontstaan van de verslaving. Maar bij het in stand houden van de verslaving hebben altijd nog heel andere zaken meegedaan, omdat zodra dat de cirkels gingen draaien er allerlei dingen uit evenwicht zijn geraakt die een eigen rol zijn gaan spelen. 

_(Bron; gokhulpverlening.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Definitie Gokken*
Gokken is iets doen, waarvan je van tevoren niet weet wat het resultaat is, en waarbij je het risico loopt te winnen of te verliezen.
De meeste mensen die gokken hebben er (aanzienlijk veel) geld voor over maar weten tot hoever hun budget reikt. Ze stoppen als er een bepaald bedrag verloren is gegaan. Er zijn echter ook mensen die die grenzen niet (meer) in de gaten houden. Zij geven meer geld aan het gokken uit dan ze zich kunnen veroorloven. Over een langere periode levert dit zeker problemen op. Dit gaat vaak zeer geleidelijk: ruzie in het gezin, op het werk, liegen etc..... Uiteindelijk wordt het hele doen en laten beheerst door gokken en het verkrijgen van geld om te kunnen gokken.
Per Nederlander wordt er ongeveer 125 euro per jaar uitgegeven aan legale kansspelen. In totaal gaat het om 1,75 miljard euro. 800.000 mensen spelen wel eens op een fruitautomaat, 400.000 mensen komen in een casino. In Nederland zijn er tussen de 36.000 en 126.000 mensen door gokken in de problemen geraakt. Slechts 4.000 mensen zoeken hulp. Gemiddeld verloopt er zeven jaar tussen de eerste keer gokken en de vraag naar hulp. 

*Gokken is een probleem wanneer je ...*
... teveel tijd besteed aan gokken, en veel geld verliest met gokken, en je eigen leven en dat van anderen negatief beïnvloedt, en jij je er slecht bij voelt
Dus wanneer je veel tijd besteed aan het gokken, er veel geld mee gemoeid gaat, je schulden krijgt en je betalingsverplichtingen niet meer kan na komen, afspraken af gaat zeggen om te kunnen spelen, smoezen en uitvluchten moet gaan verzinnen om je speeltijd te verbloemen, van je werk verzuimt, anderen je aanspreken op je speelgedrag, eenmaal begonnen met spelen van geen ophouden weet...dan is gokken wellicht een probleem geworden. 

*Tips bij online gokken*
* Houd de tijd in de gaten tijdens het spelen. Neem je een bepaalde speeltijd voor en zet desnoods het alarm van de wekker.
* Besteed alleen wat je je kunt veroorloven om ook te verliezen.
* Houd tijdens het spelen bij hoeveel geld je al besteed hebt.
* Denk eraan dat je met ECHT GELD speelt, al lijken het slechts cijfers op je scherm.
* Ga verlies niet terug winnen
* Houd je toegangscodes als ouder/volwassene verborgen voor de jongeren in je omgeving. Gebruik software om de toegang voor minderjarigen te blokkeren.
* Maak enkel gebruik van sites met opties waar je je te besteden tijd en geld kunt beperken/instellen. Dit kan je helpen om controle te houden over het gokken.
* Neem de signalen over je speelgedrag vanuit de omgeving serieus.
* Heb je inmiddels toch een (gok)probleem, vraag dan of je de toegang geweigerd kan worden tot die site, en zoek hulp. 

*Online gokken, factoren en risico's*
* de mogelijkheid om 24 uur per dag, in de besloten omgeving van je eigen huis te kunnen gokken.
* het al dan niet bewust, verlenen van toegang tot gokmogelijkheden aan minderjarigen.
* computergebruik leidt gemakkelijk tot het uit het oog verliezen van de tijd tijdens het gokken.
* het verminderde besef tijdens het spelen van de waarde van geld, waardoor je vergeet dat je echt geld aan het uitgeven bent.
* het gebrek aan toezicht en controle op jouw speelgedrag. 

*Magisch Denken: Waarom blijven proberen tegen beter weten in?*
Het geloof in de spelsystemen, geluk en andere gedachten waarmee de speler naar zichzelf toerekent, zijn hier de oorzaak van. Het leidt ertoe dat mensen blijven proberen om te winnen. Dit noemen we Magisch Denken. Het is het vasthouden aan onjuiste overtuigingen. De overtuiging dat succes ergens vanaf hangt. Hiermee nemen we aan dat we een grotere invloed hebben op gebeurtenissen dan feitelijk het geval is. Men is stellig overtuigd dat de kans op winnen groter is dan gewoonlijk, terwijl dat gebaseerd is op niet te bewijzen redeneringen zoals:
* Het geloof in spelsystemen om te winnen (zoals het verdubbelingsysteem bij roulette of een automaat op het juiste moment resetten)
* Het geloof in het aanvoelen van geluk (scherven brengen geluk)
* Het geluk naar zichzelf toe rekenen (de vorige speler heeft alles verloren, nu moet de kast wel uitbetalen!)
* Het geloof in evenwicht. (na vijf keer rood moet zwart wel een keer vallen)
* De subjectief intens beleefde werking van geluk en pech
* Er in geloven dat verlies terug te winnen is
* De illusie dat een behendigheidselement het kanselement overstijgt 

*stop tips*
Belangrijkste als je wilt stoppen is het nemen van een aantal veiligheidsmaatregelen voor een X aantal maanden:
* geen pinpassen en creditcards meer in beheer
* geen grote bedragen op zak
* uitschrijven bij hal of casino
* cafe-eigenaar vragen om jou GEEN geld meer te wisselen
* 0900 nummers blokkeren 
Dan is het zaak te kijken wat er achter het gokken schuilt: waar leidt het jou naar toe en waar leidt het jou vanaf? En welke gevoelens worden erbij verdoofd? Gok je uit gewoonte, kijk dan wat je moet doen om een nieuwe, gezondere, gewoonte er voor in de plaats te stellen. Gok je om andere problemen te verhullen: pak de problemen aan waar het om gaat. Of doe beide.
Gokken gaat op een gegeven moment in je gedrag zitten: Waar heb jij nog gokgedrag, en wat ga je daar aan veranderen?
Belangrijk in het proces van stoppen met gokken zijn nog de volgende items:
* bespreek met een aantal mensen in jouw omgeving je gokprobleem en vraag hun steun.
* stop met liegen. en zet elke leugen meteen recht.
* neem je verantwoordelijkheid voor alle consequenties van het gokken.
* volg eventueel de online cursus stoppen met gokken.
* zoek hulp!

*Hulpverlening*
"Therapie is een gelegenheid om op een andere manier over je problemen na te denken
De gokhulpverlening kent in het ideale geval een heel traject. Hieronder vallen de intake, individuele sessies, de cursus stoppen met gokken, eventueel groepsbehandeling en nazorg. Maar ook relatiegesprekken, en systeemgesprekken behoren tot de mogelijkheden. 

*Meedoen met de Online Cursus:*
* Maak jezelf lid van het forum
* Meld je aan bij de groep cursus
* Zorg ervoor dat je jezelf hebt voorgesteld op het forum
* Wacht op je bevestiging van inschrijving
* Je hebt nu toegang tot extra sub-fora mbt de cursus
* Start met de cursus
* Maak gebruik van het sub-forum, en de daarbij horende leestips en vragen 

*Gedragsverandering*
Gedragsverandering is geen kwestie van "het gewoon even anders aanpakken". Op het moment dat je iets aan je gedrag verandert, is er (overigens niet zo bewust) al heel wat gebeurd. Veranderen van gedrag gaat in een aantal stappen. De volgende stappen zijn te onderscheiden:
*Voorbeschouwen*
Je weet nog niet of je echts iets wilt of moet veranderen. Vaak tegen beter weten in! De mensen in je omgeving zeggen er vaak wat van en zetten je aan het denken. (Je verspeelt veel geld maar praat dit voor jezelf nog goed. Je partner spreekt in toenemende mate zorg of ergernis uit.)
*Nadenken*
Je begint je nadrukkelijk zorgen te maken. Maar vraagt je ook af of het allemaal wel zo erg is. De balans van voordelen en nadelen wordt opgemaakt. Je realiseert je steeds meer wat er aan problemen ontstaan is door het gokken. Daarnaast blijft de twijfel of het allemaal wel zo erg is. Ook wil je niet echt het leuke van het gokken opgeven. 
*Beslissen*
Het opmaken van de balans leidt tot een beslissing: "ik verander wel iets aan mijn gedrag" of "ik verander niets aan mijn gedrag". Stoppen met gokken of gewoon blijven gokken omdat je het probleem niet als zwaar genoeg inschat. (De beslissing om niets te veranderen betekent het (tijdelijke) einde van het veranderingsproces. In de praktijk blijkt na verloop van tijd het voorbeschouwen opnieuw te starten. Waarna ook de andere twee stappen weer volgen. Soms herhaalt zich dit patroon. Soms leidt dit alsnog tot de beslissing om wel te veranderen.) Hier wil je het nieuwe gedrag uit gaan voeren, maar eerst moet je het nog zien te organiseren. 
*Veranderen*
Dit is wat de meeste mensen als hét veranderen zien. Er vindt een actie plaats, die tot een daadwerkelijke verandering leidt. Bij succes zal het gevoel van eigenwaarde en vertrouwen in eigen kunnen stijgen en wordt de kans groter de verandering blijvend is. Zo komt men in de volgende fase terecht. Toch ben je dan pas halverwege op weg. De genomen beslissing wordt, al dan niet met (professionele) hulp uitgevoerd. 
*Volhouden*
De daadwerkelijke verandering heeft plaatsgevonden. Nu moet je zien vol te houden. Het moet onderdeel worden van je gewone doen en laten. 
*Terugvallen*
Op te vatten als terugvallen in je oude gedragspatroon. Toch hoeft dit niet als negatief of als een mislukking gezien te worden. Het is juist een leermoment. Als je hier opnieuw iets wil veranderen, zul je alle stappen opnieuw (zij het versneld) moeten doorlopen. (Je vervalt soms geleidelijk aan of juist ineens weer terug in het oude gedrag, dit is het gokken inclusief het gedrag dat erbij hoort.) (Bron: Prochaska and DiClementes stadia van verandering) 

(Bron; gokhulpverlening.nl)

----------


## janet9

Hallo moderator

Bedankt voor het toevoegen van dit artikel. Ik heb het afgelopen jaar uren zitten lezen op internet over gokverslaving. Om te begrijpen wat het is en wat ik eraan kon doen. Ik herken uiteraard veel van de problemen. Zo had ik ook last van ontwenningsverschijnselen, oa slecht slapen, erge onrust/gejaagd zijn, neerslachtigheid, minderwaardig voelen. Pas de laatste 2 maanden gaat het steeds beter. Ik heb zelf veel gehad aan de Jellenik kliniek, het programma zelfhulp bij gokken. 

Groetjes Janet

----------


## Luuss0404

*Kenmerken van Gokgedrag*
Gokken gaat in je gedrag zitten. Waar je gebruik van kunt maken om gokgedrag duidelijk te benoemen zijn de kenmerken van de kansspelen. Door deze kenmerken te herkennen, en dit te benoemen als gedrag wat (nog) hoort bij gokken, kan het gedrag voor verandering in aanmerking komen: Dit gedrag is als gokken. Als je dit niét meer wilt, wat wil je dan wèl? Hierdoor kun je je keuzemogelijkheden verruimen, en de kans op terugval verkleinen. Hieronder volgen verschillende kenmerken van kansspelen en erbij omschrijven we hoe dat zijn weerslag kan hebben.
* Kenmerk: Het principe van alles of niets Het is kop óf munt, je wint óf je verliest. Hiertussen zit niets. Hierdoor kom je veelal terecht in extremen, generalisaties.
Niet iederéen hoeft te weten van je gokprobleem, maar enkele mensen die hiervan op de hoogte zijn is best handig"
* Kenmerk: Een kansspel wordt voor je gespeeld en de uitkomst is niet te beïnvloeden Wat jij doet lijkt niet bepalend voor de uitkomst, want dat staat voorgeprogrammeerd, en/of voorgeschreven door een wet.
je benadert een situatie net als een gokkast: je gooit er wat in, staat erbij, kijkt ernaar en ziet wel wat er uit komt! Wat kun je nou zèlf doen om iets aan die situatie te veranderen? Of:  wat houdt je tegen om de uitkomst deze keer te beïnvloeden?
* Kenmerk: De deelnemers spelen nooit tegen elkaar Er is geen sprake van interactie tussen jou en anderen.
Wat deed jíj nou waardoor die ander zo reageerde? Wat deed het bij jóu, toen hij dat zei?
* Kenmerk: De aanwijzing van winnaars berust op toeval Geen idee hebben van de eigen mogelijkheden of inzet om iets te bereiken.
"Wat heeft jóu nou geholpen dat je nu zover bent dat je niet meer terugvalt? Wat heb je gedaan? Waar heb je het meeste van geleerd?"
* Kenmerk: Het spel heeft geen interne geschiedenis, er is geen verband tussen de volgende, de vorige en de voorgaande ronde De invloed van het denken, voelen en handelen van het ene moment op een ander moment.
"Waar ligt jouw verantwoordelijkheid, en waar houdt die op? Wat was gisteren de aanleiding om te gaan gokken? Hoe is een schokkende levenservaring van invloed geworden op jouw handelen van nu?"
* Kenmerk: De speler is onbelangrijk in het spel Jezelf onderwaarderen, buiten spel zetten.
"Wat heb jíj nodig? Hoe ga je goed voor jezelf zorgen? Neem je jezelf serieus? Hoe maak je jezelf duidelijk aan anderen?"
* Kenmerk: De neiging om door te spelen Gaat over grenzen.
"hoe ga jij om met grenzen? Stel je ze? Accepteer je ze van anderen?"
* Kenmerk: Korte tijd tussen de inzet en de zichtbaarheid van winst of verlies Gaat over geduld, het maken van een plan, ergens naar toe werken.
"Wil je alles nu, en wel onmiddellijk? Of kies je voor een manier die wellicht langzamer gaat maar wel meer kans geeft op slagen, om je doel te bereiken?"

*Kenmerken van Kansspelen*
We spreken van een kansspel als een deelnemer geen (overwegende) invloed heeft op de uitslag. Het lot beslist dus wie een prijs wint. De deelnemer kan de uitslag niet beïnvloeden.
* Een kansspel wordt voor je gespeeld.
* De deelnemers spelen nooit tegen elkaar.
* Deelnemers kunnen slechts verlies delen.
* De aanwijzing van winnaars berust op toeval.
* Het spel heeft geen interne geschiedenis, er is geen verband tussen de volgende, de
* vorige en de voorgaande ronde.
* De speler is onbelangrijk in het spel.
* De uitkomst is niet te beïnvloeden. 

*Risico's van Kansspelen*
* Er is een korte tijdsspanne tussen inzet en uitkomst, waardoor het spel continu spannend blijft.
* Kansen zijn onafhankelijk, terwijl er veelal het idee ontstaat dat er een verband is tussen de vorige en volgende ronde.
* De aantrekkingskracht van lichten en geluiden en het gerinkel van geld.
* De beloningsstructuur: zo nu en dan een kleine prijs, of een bijna-prijs en af en toe een grote prijs. Hierdoor denkt men dat winst mogelijk is.
* Er is een lage inzet, wat het mogelijk maakt om nogmaals een gokje te wagen.
* De bereikbaarheid van gokmogelijkheden en het onschuldige imago ervan. 

*Soorten Spelen*
*Staatsloterij*
Al vanaf de Middeleeuwen zijn er in Nederland spelen georganiseerd om publieke werken (stadswallen, gildehuizen of verdedigingsforten) of kleine (stads-)legers te financieren. In 1726 was de trekking van de eerste nederlandse Generaliteitsloterij. Daarmee is de Staatsloterij de oudste kansspelorganisatie in Nederland. Sinds 1992 is de Nederlandse Staatsloterij verzelfstandigd. Je kunt meespelen in de Staatsloterij door bij een verkooppunt een lot te kopen, en de trekking (die de prijs bepaald) af te wachten.
*Toto*
Eind 19e eeuw, met opkomst van het nederlandse voetbal werden er spelen gehouden om de uitslag van een wedstrijd te raden. In 1957 hield de KNVB de eerste georganiseerde toto. Maar het duurde nog tot 1964 voordat de toto werkelijk was gelegaliseerd. De winst gaat naar goede doelen op het gebied van sport, cultuur, maatschappelijk welzijn en volksgezondheid in Nederland. Je speelt mee door op een toto-formulier een voorspelling te doen over de uitslag van een wedstrijd.
*Lotto*
De Lotto organiseert de sportprijsvragen sinds 1961. De wekelijkse lotto sinds 1974. In 1981 was de eerste trekking in een nationale televisieshow met Willem Ruys (het cijferspel), nu de euroloterij genoemd. De winst gaat naar goede doelen op het gebied van sport, cultuur, maatschappelijk welzijn en volksgezondheid in Nederland. Lotto is een spel met 45 genummerde balletjes. Hieruit worden er 7 getrokken (zes plus een bonusgetal). Per Lotto-formulier raad je 6 cijfers en een kleur voor de Jackpot-prijs.
*Instantloterij*
In 1994 is de instantloterij, ofwel de krasloterij, in Nederland van start gegaan. De winst gaat naar goede doelen op het gebied van sport, cultuur, maatschappelijk welzijn en volksgezondheid in Nederland. Een kraslot is een loterijbriefje waarop door te krassen met een muntstuk o.i.d. het gewonnen bedrag zichtbaar wordt. De trekking vindt vooraf plaats, dus voor je een lot hebt gekocht. Zo kun je meteen zien of je prijs hebt.
*Lucky Day*
In 1993 was de eerste trekking van dit dagelijkse lotto-spel, toen nog Lucky 10. De winst gaat naar goede doelen op het gebied van sport, cultuur, maatschappelijk welzijn en volksgezondheid in Nederland. In een trekkingsmachine zitten 80 balletjes met daarop de getallen 1 tot en met 80. Bij de trekking worden er 20 getallen getrokken. 10 hiervan moet de speler raden. Je kunt zelf de getallen kiezen, of een kant-en-klaar-lot kopen.
*BankGiro Loterij*
In 1970 is de giroloterij van start gegaan, in 1978 gevolgd door de bankloterij en is de oudste goededoelenloterij van Nederland. De opbrengst komt ten goede aan goede doelen in de sectoren gezondheid, welzijn en cultuur. Het lotnummer is het bank- of gironummer, en er is een maandelijkse trekking.
*Postcodeloterij*
In 1989 werd de Nationale Postcode Loterij opgericht. In 1997 werd de vergunning voor 5 jaar verlengd, en in 2002 gewijzigd. De vergunning werd verleend vanuit artikel 3 van de Wet op de Kansspelen. Er is dus geen aparte titel in de Wet op de Kansspelen opgenomen. Voorwaarde voor zo'n (tijdelijke) vergunning is dat de totale opbrengst wordt besteed aan goede doelen. Voor de PostcodeLoterij zijn dit goede doelen op het terrein van ontwikkelingssamenwerking, het milieubehoud en de humanitaire hulpverlening. Het lotnummer bestaat uit de postcode van de speler, met daarachter 3 willekeurige cijfers.
*Sponsor Loterij*
In 1989 is de Sponsor Loterij opgericht door de Stichting Fondsen Promoties, een van oorsprong aan de Vereniging Humanitas gelieerde fondsenwervende instelling. In mei 1998 ging de Sponsor Loterij over naar de Nationale Postcode Loterij. De opbrengst wordt besteed aan organisaties die zich inspannen voor cultuur, sport en welzijn. De Sponsor Loterij is de eerste loterij die Bingokaarten gebruikt als loten. Elk Bingolot heeft een uniek Bingolotnummer en per week 15 Bingogetallen.
*Totalisator (Wedden op Paarden)*
Het (legale) spel op paardenkoersen in Nederland wordt georganiseerd volgens het principe van de totalisator. De Totalisatorwet is van 1948. De illegale mogelijkheid voor het wedden op paarden wordt ook wel 'bookmaken' genoemd. Het verschil is dat bij 'bookmaken' meestal de hoogte van de winst van te voren is afgesproken. Bij de totalisator is de hoogte afhankelijk van het aantal winnaars. In 1986 kreeg het Britse wedkantoor Ladbroke toestemming om de paardentotalisator in Nederland te organiseren. In 1991 stopte Ladbroke alle activiteiten op de Nederlandse totalisatormarkt. De Nederlandse Draf- en Rensport richtte vervolgens een stichting op: de Hippo Toto. Er werd een contract gesloten tot 1998 met de kansspelorganisatie Staatsloterij. Sinds 1998 organiseert Autotote de paardentotalisator. Onder de naam 'Champions' wordt het spel dagelijks aangeboden op ruim 30 wedlocaties in Nederland. De opbrengst komt ten goede aan de hippische sport, inclusief de fokkerij, het Veefonds en goede doelen. Per spelsoort wordt het totaal aan inzetten op een paardenkoers geregistreerd en het bedrag berekent dat wordt uitgekeerd aan spelers die de uitslag goed hebben voorspeld.

(Bron; gokhulpverslaving.nl

----------


## Luuss0404

*Soorten Spelen*
*Casinospelen*
Sinds het einde van de 19e eeuw werden in het Kurhaus te Scheveningen roulette-achtige spelen georganiseerd. In 1976 opende het eerste Holland Casino haar deuren in de badplaats Zandvoort. Het spelaanbod was (Franse) Roulette, BlackJack en Baccarat. Later volgden Amerikaans Roulette, Punto Banco en enkele pokerspelen. Maar ook het dobbelspel Sic Bo, Twin-Roulette en electronische bingo. In 1985 kwamen er speelautomaten in de casino's. Dit zijn onder andere roulette-automaten, blackjack-automaten, pokerautomaten, rollenautomaten, bingo-automaten en wedren-automaten.
* Roulette
Er wordt een balletje in een draaitafel geworpen. De speler mag raden op welk nummer (van 0 tot 36) of kleur (zwart of rood) het balletje blijft liggen.
* Black Jack
Een kaartspel waarbij het gaat om éénentwintig punten te halen. Wie het dichtst bij de éénentwintig punten zit, de speler of de bank, heeft gewonnen.
* Punto Banco
Een kaartspel waarbij tijdens het spel twee groepjes kaarten op tafel komen te liggen: de Punto en de Banco. Het gaat er om welke van deze twee zo dicht mogelijk bij of op de negen punten komt.
* Poker
Poker is een kaartspel dat verschillende vormen kent. Zo zouden er wel 500 varianten van poker bestaan. De meest populaire is Texas Holdem. Het doel van dit kaartspel is om met vijf kaarten een combinatie te maken. Deze combinatie moet die van de andere spelers overtreffen. Er zijn verschillende rondes in het spel waardoor je steeds weer kans maakt om te winnen. Door te bluffen over je combinatie kun je andere spelers laten stoppen. Uiteindelijk blijft er één speler over die alle andere spelers er uit heeft gespeeld, en die de gewonnen chips kan innen. Bekende Pokertermen zijn Straight Flush, Three Of A Kind en Full House. In Nederland valt poker onder de Wet op de Kansspelen, en mag dan ook enkel in de Holland Casino's worden aangeboden.
* Sic Bo
Oud Chinees dobbelsteenspel. Er worden drie dobbelstenen in een beker geschud. De speler moet raden welk aantal ogen of combinatie van ogen boven liggen. 
*Speelautomaten*
Rond 1930 kwamen in Nederland de eerste speelautomaten op de markt, waarbij tegen betaling een bepaalde vorm van vermaak werd geboden. In 1964 trad de Wet op de Kansspelen in werking die alle speelautomaten in principe verbood. In 1986 werden gelduitkerende kansspelautomaten bij Wet (titel Va van de Wet op de Kansspelen) gelegaliseerd. In 1995 kwam er een verbod op piekautomaten. Deze automaten kenden een zeer grillig uitkeringspatroon, wat problematisch speelgedrag in de hand werkte. Om verslavende elementen nog meer weg te nemen, en de speler meer bewust te maken van zijn speelgedrag stelde de Commissie Kansspelautomaten (Ofwel de Commissie Nijpels) in 1995 nieuwe normen voor waaraan alle kansspelautomaten zouden moeten voldoen. In 2002 is de nieuwe wetgeving in werking getreden. Bij een kansspelautomaat zet je per spel in. De inworp kost 20 eurocent per spel. Een druk op de startknop laat rollen draaien, waar verschillende afbeeldingen op staan. Elk spel duurt minimaal 3,5 seconden. De combinatie van symbolen bepaalt de uitslag. Het gemiddelde uur-verlies is wettelijk vastgesteld op maximaal  40,- 

*Twee typen kansspelen*
* Short-odds: korte tijd tussen de inzet en de zichtbaarheid van winst of verlies. Zoals fruitautomaten, casinospelen, bingo, wedden op paarden.
* Long-odds: lange(re) tijd tussen inzet en de zichtbaarheid van winst of verlies. Zoals loterijen en prijsvragen.
Bij short-odds is er een grotere kans om opnieuw een gokje te wagen. Dit komt door hoe het spel werkt. Het risico zit in de "beloningsstructuur". In een snel tempo is er verlies, of is er een kleine of een grotere beloning.
Je weet nooit wanneer de winst er komt en dit levert de uitdaging en de spanning van het spel op. En het geeft je het idee dat je enige invloed op het verloop van het spel kunt uitoefenen. Een spel kost slechts 20 eurocent en ook de automaat is gemakkelijk te vinden. Een lage drempel dus. Daarbij komt dat gokken nog steeds een onschuldig imago heeft. Bij long-odds is dit spanningsveld niet of nauwelijks aanwezig.
Probleemgokken doet zich voor bij de zogenaamde "short odds": de kansspelen waarbij een korte tijdsperiode bestaat tussen de inzet en de zichtbaarheid van winst en verlies. Kansspelautomaten, casinospelen, zoals roulette en black-jack en bingo zijn "short-odds". 

*De Wet op de Kansspelen*
Het stelsel van vergunningen en bestuurlijk toezicht ingevolge de Wet op de Kansspelen beoogt de burger te beschermen tegen overmatig gokgedrag en de kansspelmarkt zoveel mogelijk te kanaliseren. Met behulp van dit stelsel wordt de integriteit van de wereld van de kansspelen zo goed mogelijk bewaakt, zegt de overheid. Volgens de wet mag bij kansspelen kennis of kunde nooit een rol spelen. Een kansspelautomaat is naar de eisen van de wet geprogrammeerd. Dat wil zeggen dat je zelf geen enkele invloed hebt op de automaat, dus op verliezen of winnen. Regels die gelden voor het organiseren van kansspelen zijn vastgelegd in de Wet op de Kansspelen en het bijbehorende Kansspelenbesluit. De belangrijkste artikelen van de Wet op de Kansspelen zijn:
Artikel 1
Behoudens het in Titel Va van deze wet bepaalde is het verboden:
1. gelegenheid te geven om mede te dingen naar prijzen of premies, indien de aanwijzing der winnaars geschiedt door enige kansbepaling waarop de deelnemers in het algemeen geen overwegende invloed kunnen uitoefenen, tenzij daar ingevolge deze wet vergunning is verleend;
2. enzovoort. 
Artikel 3
Tenzij deze wet anders bepaalt kan voor een gelegenheid als in artikel 1, onder a, bedoeld vergunning worden verleend, indien deze gelegenheid wordt opengesteld uitsluitend teneinde met de opbrengst daarvan enig algemeen belang te dienen. De vergunning wordt verleend door burgemeester en wethouders van de gemeente waar de aanwijzing van de winnaars zal geschieden, indien de prijzen en premies gezamenlijk geen grotere waarde hebben dan vierduizend vijfhonderd euro en bij een grotere waarde door Onze Minister van Justitie.
Artikel 28
Het is onverminderd het bepaalde in artikel 1, verboden zonder vergunning de gelegenheid open te stellen tot het meedingen naar een prijs of premie verbonden aan een prijsvraag van welke aard ook, indien aan die mededinging andere voorwaarden zijn gesteld dan het verrichten van een wetenschappelijke, kunstzinnige of technische prestatie en de uitgeloofde prijs of premie een waarde heeft van meer dan tweeduizend driehonderd euro. De vergunning wordt verleend door de burgemeester en wethouders van de gemeente waar de aanwijzing van de winnaars zal geschieden, indien de prijs of premie geen grotere waarde heeft dan vierduizend vijfhonderd euro en bij een grotere waarde door Onze Minister van Justitie.

*Het College van Toezicht op de Kansspelen*
Het College van Toezicht op de Kansspelen is op 1 januari 1996 ingesteld. Het is een onafhankelijk toezicht- en adviesorgaan voor de landelijke kansspelen. Het College heeft een eigen wettelijk statuut.
De kerntaak van het College is:
Het houden van toezicht op de naleving van de Wet op de Kansspelen door de vergunninghouders van de landelijke kansspelen. Ook adviseert het College over het verlenen, wijzigen en intrekken van de vergunningen voor de landelijke kansspelen. En over het verlenen van instemming met de statuten en reglementen van de kansspelvergunninghouders.
De vergunninghouders van landelijke kansspelen zijn:
* SENS (staatsloterij),
* ALN en SUFA (bankgiroloterij)
* SFP (sponsorloterij)
* NPL (postcodeloterij)
* FZZ (zorgloterij)
* SNS (sportprijsvragen, lotto en instantloterij)
* Autotote (paardentotalisator)
* Holland Casino (casinospelen) 
Het College wil dat de landelijke kansspelen netjes verlopen. En zij zorgt voor het inzichtelijk maken van prijzen, kosten en afdrachten aan de goede doelen en de schatkist. Het College wil dat de kansspelvergunninghouders zo veel mogelijk op gelijke voorschriften kunnen rekenen van de vijf vergunningverlenende ministeries.
Het College bestaat uit zeven door de Kroon benoemde onafhankelijke leden. Zij vergaderen ongeveer één maal per maand. En worden bijgestaan door een bureau, dat zorg draagt voor de voorbereiding en de uitvoering van de besluiten. Het College valt onder het Ministerie van Justitie. 

_(Bron; gokhulpverslaving.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Hulpverleningsinstanties zijn onder andere;*
* De Stichting AGOG Nederland (Anonieme Gokkers Omgeving Gokkers) is een organisatie die hulp biedt aan mensen met een gokprobleem en aan mensen die problemen hebben met het gokgedrag van iemand die hen lief is. De hulp die AGOG biedt is bijzonder: het is zelfhulp en lotgenotencontact. Dat wil zeggen dat de hulp door de groep geboden wordt, door mensen die het zelf weten hoe het is om gokverslaafd te zijn of die weten hoe het is om dicht bij een gokverslaafde te leven. http://www.agog.nl/
* Jellinek is de instelling voor verslavingszorg en -preventie in Amsterdam en de Gooi- en Vechtstreek. In de loop der decennia is de Jellinek uitgegroeid tot één van de grootste verslavingsinstelling in Nederland. De organisatie werkt met op maat gesneden programma's en biedt een groot aantal ambulante en klinische behandelprogramma's en resocialisatieprogramma's. http://www.jellinek.nl/
* Gokhulpverlening.nl vindt het belangrijk dat er een plek is om over gokken (en problemen daarmee) informatie uit te wisselen. Waar je zonder schaamte je verhaal kan doen. Waar je weet dat je niet de enige bent, maar een van de zo velen, die de drang niet kunnen of konden weerstaan. Waar je steun kan vinden, ook wanneer iemand in je omgeving gokt. http://www.gokhulpverlening.nl/
* SolutionS Center, gelegen aan de Apeldoornsestraat te Voorthuizen, is de eerste private GGZ instelling voor verslavingszorg in Nederland. De behandeling bij SolutionS Center omvat een volledig therapeutisch dagprogramma zowel individueel als in groepsessies, inclusief een nazorgtraject van tenminste 3 maanden. http://www.solutions-center.nl/
* Verslavingszorg Noord Nederland, Iedereen die in Groningen, Friesland of Drenthe woont en vragen of problemen heeft met betrekking tot alcohol, drugs, medicijnen of gokken kan terecht bij Verslavingszorg Noord Nederland (VNN). U kunt hulp of advies vragen als u zelf problemen heeft of als u zich zorgen maakt over het gebruik van iemand uit uw naaste omgeving. http://www.vnn.nl/
* Brijder Verslavingszorg wil u de best mogelijke verslavingszorg bieden. Wij bieden zorg op maat volgens het stepped care-principe: we geven niet meer zorg dan nodig, maar ook niet minder dan verantwoord. Regio Noord-Holland/Zui-Holland http://www.brijder.nl/
* Bouman Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg (GGZ) verleent zorg aan mensen die lijden aan verslavingsziekten of andere psychische ziekten. Onze aanpak kenmerkt zich door een combinatie van medisch-psychiatrische, psychologische en sociale zorg. Wij doen dat in gespecialiseerde ziekenhuizen, op poliklinieken en bij mensen thuis. Rotterdam/Dordrecht http://www.boumanggz.nl/

_(Bron; pokerbond.nl, verantwoordpoker.nl en pokerinfo.nl)_

----------

